# "Make Mine a Vente Ocho", Mid-Coast Trout



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
*
*Sponsored by:* *Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Castaway Rods; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

 *Fishing Scene*

Capt. Chris had a career day pursuing Trout yesterday as we called an audible on the duck/fish combination and elected to fish first and duck hunt the evening due to heavy fog and light winds early. Hats off to the crew for making the switch pretty seamless. Chris managed to find Trout to 28" including another 27" fish (both released) holding over mud/grass for our guest. The guests came up just short of limits but got to experience some nice Trophy fish coming to hand.


*Mid-Coast Waterfowl*

Spits and sputtering would best describe duck hunting as the opening of the second split drifts into the history books. Continued mild weather, lack luster cold fronts and abnormally high tides give little comfort to wintering waterfowl and their pursuers on the coast. With a decent cold front inbound we will once again get a look at possibly getting some water out of the bays and keeping it that way for awhile. Abnormally high tides push the ducks to shallower environs and they will range a great distance to find bottom grasses and levels they can reach. I've seen this ebb and flow of wintering ducks for over two decades here on the coast. Last years Winter had the rest of the nation dumped out on birds while the Texas Coast managed to hold on to a mere fraction of the population. The rest pushed farther South. This years mild Winter thus far has alot of birds still hanging North of us. So we've got some positives as we hit the mid point of the season and it ain't over till it's over. 

*Rains Drive Some Inland*

Pintails, Teal and other species made a big push inland and dumped off the bays with rains on Friday's front. As inland flooding subsides, they'll return barring more rain. Redheads have been carrying afternoon shoots and holding the day for us here lately. Saturday's shoots were uplifting and found us taking B level straps with as many as 7 species and 4 Canvasbacks for our guests. 

*Check dates and inquire at **http://www.seadriftbayfishing.com/Calendar*

Like us on *Facebook* or check our *photos on **Flickr* and we promise to "love you back"!

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*
*Facebook: Castaway Lodge*
*Pinterest: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

a few more coming in.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Merry Christmas!*

We hope you and yours have the merriest, safe, and happy holiday season!

From a client on a recent trip:

Just wanted to say thank you again for a great time, and for driving my pintail up the road after I forgot it. Here are som pics from my camera of some cool moments I won't forget. My son just came home for Christmas and I informed him we'll be doing a hunt together with you sooner than later. Please let James, Matt, Wendi, and the boys know we really appreciate everything they (and you) did for us.

Happy Holidays

Craig Comp
Newport, PA


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Nice "Killing Weather" Today!*

Here's a video of us stretching the legs on our new 20' Air Ranger Airboat with the Marine Power Cadillac 550 LSA motor. Enjoy.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=878666842153975


----------

